# Audio Equipment supplier



## iwire (Aug 13, 2009)

I have had good luck with SnapAV and/or Skywalker Communications. SnapAV only sells to the installer market. Both choices have some quality, cost-effective products. Hope that helps.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

partsexpress.com All sorts of good stuff at that site, and fast shipping.

~Matt


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10837 

I use these guys for as much of my A/V supplies as I can, especially HDMI cables. I can mark them up a couple of times over and still look like a hero to the customer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does it have to be an online supplier? Have you tried ADI?


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> partsexpress.com All sorts of good stuff at that site, and fast shipping.
> 
> ~Matt


+1 :thumbsup: I use partsexpress all the time for home theater and other AV needs. Very knowledgeable staff.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Only because it's my last name.. you try Crutchfield?


----------



## ElectricBill (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the leads both web and bricks. I'll dig in and start looking. Certainly can't rely on Best Buy or the Shack to have a large selection any more.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Look for something like Capitol Sales or Midstate Distributing in your area.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

WORTHINGTON DIST, is a good place for any low voltage, or audio equipment
http://www.worthingtondistribution.com/


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.bogen.com/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use these guys.. great tech dept.

http://www.adilink.com/company/aboutUs.php


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I use these guys.. great tech dept.
> 
> http://www.adilink.com/company/aboutUs.php


I guess you missed my post.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I guess you missed my post.


DUHHHH... did you enclose a link..:no: words mean nothing [URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-winking-smileys.php"][/URL]














and ohhhhhh.............. :sleep1:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to be stuck on the Bogen style 8" speakers for office and retail paging and overhead music. This required the use of a tile bridge to mount them, cutting tiles, and sometimes a backbox. I found that Valcom makes a slick speaker that drops right in a 2x2 grid opening. It's a real time saver:










http://www.valcom.com/techsupport/speaker_ts/lay-inceiling.htm


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ebay.....

sadly


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.monoprice.com/home/index.asp

http://www.audioplexstore.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I also use ADI and PartsExpress myself.


----------



## tjmi (Mar 21, 2011)

mcm electronics is good too . . .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you just want speakers and the like. I believe P&S sells these now. Then you can go through your normal suppliers.


----------



## HomerB (Apr 21, 2011)

If you're a retailer or have a business license, you can go with DAS distributors. They do mostly home theater and mobile electronics. 

Good prices. Dealt with them for years.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

always looks for branded speakers.
its loss will be preferable less as compared to other audio devices.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

I use groov audio.. Its the same stuff as htd but they put groov on it instead of htd so you can mark it up and the HO cant search it online and find out how much you cashed in off of them. Www.htd.com is the products. They do a whole house digital audio system that sounds great and people love. We install them all the time and make alot of easy money doing them. They are located in texas and i still get products the same week i order them, warranty exchange is easy with prepaid shipping by htd, and tech support is an easy phone call away, have never been on hold.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

select equipments depends on your purpose.
devices and its prices varies on applications.


----------

